# Corpse/zombie nails how-to



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello, this is how I made my nails for a prop corpse I'm currently making.










Use a plastic cover sheet like one from a school agenda, roll it and soak it in boiling water and then in cold water so it keeps a rounded shape. I cut 4 set of 5 nails for hands and feet and used the finger number to keep them organised.










Cut the tips with a knife and roughen the surface and tips with a coarse sand paper.










first color: Dark yellowish brown.
with a big fluffy brush, paint a very diluted wash to give a dirty and textured appearance.










Second color: bright red.
Paint the pink of the nail with a mildly diluted shade at the back of the nail. don't forget to keep the white half moon at the base of the nail.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

third color: Forest green.
Add the non diluted color at the back of the nail to add some depth and rot at the end of the pink.










Last washes: Kaki under and greyish turquoise on top.
With a mildly diluted color add some mold patterns.










Final result!


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice. 

Clear plastic bottles work well too. As a bonus, they start out curved so it cuts out a step.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great job on the nails.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

CrazedLemming that's a great idea I never thought about it... Next time . 

Thank you both!


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice coloring. 

I did ones just like this last year for a zombie costume. I learned the lesson to put these on last as they inhibited mine motor skills if I wanted them to stay on.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure that's exactly what zombie nails would look like if I ever was close enough to see them! You really gave attention to details. Great job!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I have used cheap fake nails from the dollar store in the past, but these are AWESOME!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look disturbingly real, which means you did a great job


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Great job!!..Love the detail work!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic job with the zombie nails!!!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really great job on those. Look pretty real.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work! They look good enough to eat! XD


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great idea!! I'll have to add some nails to my zombies. Thanks!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice job on those. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

these are great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great technique and tutorial maarkb!


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the detail and great tutorial


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:These look fantastic! I love the shredded edges....comes from digging through skulls to get the brains, huh?


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:These look fantastic! I love the shredded edges....comes from digging through skulls to get the brains, huh?


Exactly! or maybe from trying to climb inside a well? They tell a story


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them! Would a curved rough section of a plastic milk / water jug work?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

this look so real, I was skeeved out..you know that nails-on-the-chalkboard feeling? THAT. EW!


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

debbie5 said:


> this look so real, I was skeeved out..you know that nails-on-the-chalkboard feeling? THAT. EW!


Haha thank you very much. Yes I know that feeling 



hpropman said:


> Love them! Would a curved rough section of a plastic milk / water jug work?


Yes it would work the same, any fairly rigid plastic or about the same thickness as a real name would work.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

This is great! thank you for sharing, can't wait to try it


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome........you just gave me a great idea for my butcher scene in my yardhaunt!


----------

